# beach resorts within 1 hour of disney



## dms1709 (Nov 9, 2009)

Are there any resorts on the beach within an hours drive of disney.  We are in Orlando for one week, but my husband has to go back twice during the next week and I was hoping for a place on the beach for that week.  Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Judy (Nov 9, 2009)

Cocoa Beach is the closest beach to Orlando - about an hour's drive:

http://www.cocoabeach.com/


----------



## sdbrier (Nov 9, 2009)

*New Smyrna Beach*

I own at Coconut Palms Beach Resort and it is only about an hour away.


----------



## klisow (Nov 14, 2009)

Ron Jon  Cape Caribe in Cape Canaveral by Cocoa Beach.  Nice family resort. Some units are right by the ocean, and then some are set further back and require a shuttle ride to the ocean. 

My family loves it there.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 14, 2009)

klisow said:


> Ron Jon  Cape Caribe in Cape Canaveral by Cocoa Beach.  Nice family resort. Some units are right by the ocean, and then some are set further back and require a shuttle ride to the ocean.
> 
> My family loves it there.



Ditto:  This is a very nice resort, the rooms are very large, the resort does an job outstanding of mainting the resort and yes part of the resort villas are right on the water.

That building is called Oceanfront Building #2.

This is the resort we select when we are doing our family Disney cruises.
The Disney port is about 10-15 minutes from the resort.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 14, 2009)

The people I know from the Orlando area seem to go to New Smyrna Beach.  The tolls to Cocoa are really annoying unless you have a SunPass transponder.  There are no toll booths on I4.  The Beach Line would be OK if there was one toll booth where you pay for the whole way, but there are several toll booths and the stops are annoying.


----------



## lprstn (Nov 15, 2009)

We always go to Daytona Beach (Wyndham) or Vero when we go to Disney.


----------



## SMB1 (Nov 24, 2009)

sdbrier said:


> I own at Coconut Palms Beach Resort and it is only about an hour away.



Could you tell me a little bit about the resort?  I got my parents a March week there through II.  They've been to New Smyrna Beach before, but I don't know much about this resort.


----------



## Janette (Nov 25, 2009)

Las Olas at Cocoa or Satellite are good choices.


----------



## Neesie (Nov 30, 2009)

We like Discovery Beach in Cocoa Beach; every unit is oceanfront and has a full width balcony.  If you're lucky enough to be there during a shuttle launch you won't even have to leave your unit.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 12, 2009)

*Just Got Home After A Week At Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort.*




klisow said:


> Ron Jon  Cape Caribe in Cape Canaveral by Cocoa Beach.  Nice family resort. Some units are right by the ocean, and then some are set further back and require a shuttle ride to the ocean.


We got home just about 2 hours ago after an outstanding _Instant Exchange_ week at Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort.  Had a very nice time.  Watch for details in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section when I get round to writing a review. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

